# Palm Springs/Palm Desert?



## Ketjak (Nov 11, 2008)

I am in Palm Desert and looking for a game store. I come here pretty frequently to visit relatives, but have not been able to find a game or comic shop, even on Google.

Any recommendations?

- Ket


----------



## koesherbacon (May 21, 2013)

There's a new comic shop, Desert Oasis Comics in PD.  And my group's always looking for new members to join a Pathfinder game


----------

